# Hiking the North Country trail along the Manistee below Hodenpyle



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

My kids Boy Scout troop has assigned me the task of doing the initial planning of a trip on the North country trail off of River Rd along the Big Manistee this summer. I think the section between Hodenpyle and Red Bridge would be best. 


Can this be hiked in a day and a half?
Is the river or other water accessible at points along this streach (water will be purified)
Is there a limit on group size.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have walked from Marilla to Red Bridge in one day, but I wasn't carrying camping equipment, and I wasn't a kid. I think if you set out from Marilla with Slagle Creek as your camping destination you will be fine, and thats a reasonable expectation on both days that would only leave you 3-4 miles out the next morning. I would end the hike there at Red Bridge, because the next little westward leg is just a torturous hill climb out of the river valley, not the last memory you want to leave kids with of their last hike.
You will be able to get water along the way at the tribs you cross, as well as the big river. Have fun, it's a pretty hike.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Was thinking about going the other way actually..... from Red Bridge to Hodenpyle.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Nope. Especially with kids, when you have a choice always walk downstream, it's downhill too.


----------



## retubjb (Sep 18, 2008)

Do you want the NCT or the Manistee River trail. They are on opposite side of the river. The MRT follows the river closely, while the NCT does not. The MRT is 11 miles, with several firepit campsites along it. A day and a half should be fine. The scenery on the MRT is beautiful and bring your fishing poles if you want to try for trout. 2 years ago we(47 yr old out of shape and others) hiked just over 5 miles in one afternoon in from the north trailhead, spent the night and hiked back out the same way. The trail was nice and is rated as moderate.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Isn't the NCT on the west of the river and the MRT on the east side of the river.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Look at what I just found, both trails on one map. I don't think I ever saw that before. 

http://www.fs.fed.us/r9/hmnf/pages/Recreation/Manistee/cm_manisteeriver_campandtrail.pdf


----------



## retubjb (Sep 18, 2008)

If you want info on the actual NCT, I would contact Joan Young in Scottville. She has walked thousands of miles of the NCT. Her email may be [email protected] or you can contact the Spirit Of the Woods hiking club.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Nice. Looks like the East side would be the best. Plenty of water, a water-fall and one of the best outlooks on that river.


----------



## retubjb (Sep 18, 2008)

The waterfall is pretty small, just a little feeder creek, but the views of the river are fantastic. When we hiked it, I wished I had my trout gear with me. We want to repeat the hike, maybe even this year.


----------



## pathfinder (Jan 4, 2003)

I have hike the section many times. Boy Scouts hike the MRT side in one day all the time. We have finished the entire loop (some 22 miles) in a long day, but that was kind of tough. 

Either way (northbound or southbound) would be fine. If you are going to camp, I would recommend from Red Bridge to Hodenpyl. That way you can stop at the campsites which are "mostly" on the northern end. Even one by the waterfall. If you hike south, after around mile 8, I think you run out of campsites. There isn't really a restriction on size, save the campsites - Seaton Creek Campground might be a good place to contact if you have a large group.

Keep in mind, the NCT side has limited water. You can find it, but you have to go off trail quite a way if you need it in the middle and you need to know where to go. The most popular walk is North From Red Bridge on the MRT side - water isn't a problem there.

The North Country Trail Association in Lowell, Michigan has THE BEST map for the hike. It is on waterproof paper, 11x17 and is very, very detailed complete with watering holes. The HQ has the map for sale on line - on the linked page, it is the map at the very bottom of the page.

http://www.northcountrytrail.org/shop.php?category_id=4

Have a good hike.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Looks like this will be a cool hike. Pictured Rocks will be hard to top but this won't be a bad hike.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

I myself would probably recommend doing the Manistee River Trail if you're going from Red Bridge to Hodenpyl. The scenery is better, the trail is in great shape, and there are more camping sites with fire rings. 

Not only that but there trail is better marked...as you can see on this map produced by the Federal Forest Service, trail markers are well indicated and I don't know about you, but to me just knowing how far along I am or how much further I have to go takes my mind of the miles and miles of the hike. I guess it kindof allows for the setting of goals.

From Red Bridge it's about a 5 mile hike to Slagle Creek which is an AWESOME camp site...as long as it's not occupied. However, for the second day that leaves roughly 6 miles to make it accross the suspension bridge. 

So a recommendation would be to start at the suspension bridge and head towards Red Bridge. 

You don't need a parking permit when parking at the suspension bridge and if you parked EAST of Red Bridge off of River Rd you will also not need a permit. 

Usually when hike/camp that trail I setup camp first then only hike with the essentials...mainly because I go early and try to claim the site. 

http://www.fs.fed.us/r9/hmnf/pages/Recreation/Manistee/cm_manisteeriver_campandtrail.pdf


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

This is the view from the S. Creek sites:


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I spend some time on the MRT every year - one of my families favorite spots. Always see lots of scouts, must be a fav destination for them as well. Plenty of river access along the trail - bring fishing rods!


----------

